# And to all a safe hunt



## quakeycrazy (Sep 18, 2007)

Just wanted to wish all my fellow muzzleloader hunters a great and safe hunt. I won't be out there for the first time in many years due to the pending birth of our first son. So although I am really wishing I could be out there I know that in the long run both he and I will have many years of hunting around our birthdays together. Be safe and shoot straight!!!


----------



## sharpshooter25 (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks, congrats on the upcoming arrival.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Thank you! Congratulations on the birth of number one!! Many, many years of good times ahead for both of you.


----------

